# look at this weird gold fish



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/gold...estial_w250.jpg

called a mixed celestial-eyed gold fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: looks like innes


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wtf goldfish get down syndrome now


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> looks like innes










or


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

another prime example of Asian Line breeding!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> another prime example of Asian Line breeding!


 who said it was asian?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

i want a shoal of those, lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Innes said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > another prime example of Asian Line breeding!
> ...


 Fancey gold fish are bred in asia.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

now that fish deserve to be fed to the piranhas


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is hella ugly!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> another prime example of Asian Line breeding!


 damn straight

and yes I'd bet anything that fish came from asia


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

That's actually a normal goldfish watching a big Rhom swimming above him and realizing that he's a feeder fish. he's saying "OH $#!*!!".


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 what, lol no europeans, americans, or anyone other than people in Asia can breed fancy golffish?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

asians are the biggest source of fish linebreeding that i know of; they're where we get all the crazy sh*t from


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

damn thats messed up.. for all the great things they can create, they can sure create some sick thinks... i have seen a conjoined siamese arowanna with one that was joined upside down on the belly of another... put them out of their misery please lol


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

there are some strange creatures on this planet!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Innes said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Not Can, Are... No one els is Doing it at the same scale as the Asians..


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

looks like eggs :laugh:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a seriously ugly fish.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

theres some like that in a lfs near me the look terrible
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> That's actually a normal goldfish watching a big Rhom swimming above him and realizing that he's a feeder fish. he's saying "OH $#!*!!".


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: looks like innes
> ...










looks aot alike
just diffrent colors


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

IIRC, this strain was first developed in China before glass tanks were available, fish were usually kept in clay vases/jars or outdoor ponds. There was no way to see the fish from the side. The individual responsible for this strain wanted a fish that could look up at him.

I have no way of proving this, but I've heard it from several sources (which doesn't mean much, remember the gerbil-up-the-ass tale that went around for a while?) and I've never heard a better explanation.

-PK


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks kinda cute with that blur look!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

thats just weird...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i think its kind of cool looking


----------

